# Colorado Plumbing code



## Matt Maves (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello,

I live in MN and I plan on taking the master plumbing test for Colorado. Does anyone know what code they use? Do they require additional code books, like gas? Any advice on what I need to study would be appreciated.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you don't get a reply it may simply no one has an answer for your specific area. All states and provinces in Canada have different rules.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Best thing to do is look into CO State’s Gov website and see how they do things. State wide or county by county like NY state. Once you figure out how they work, what department plumbing is under? Once you find that call the number to call. Your license might be accepted, you might have to take a test, you might have to apprentice.
I know there’s some here from CO, but none that I can think of off the top of my head. Research!

I kinda want to move to a better state, like SD, but that won’t happen because of family and my customer base.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Matt Maves said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in MN and I plan on taking the master plumbing test for Colorado. Does anyone know what code they use? Do they require additional code books, like gas? Any advice on what I need to study would be appreciated.


Pick up a phone and call the person or department in charge of the plumbing licenses for Colorado.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Colorado was UPC but has changed to IPC
The Board does not regulate pipe fitters, drain cleaners, or gas pipe installers. 
goggle search the Colorado board of plumbing examiners


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Colorado was UPC but has changed to IPC
> The Board does not regulate pipe fitters, drain cleaners, or gas pipe installers.
> goggle search the Colorado board of plumbing examiners


I took the colorado masters exam way back in 1983 and it was not that hard at all...
I passed it the first time and worked out there until the oil crashed in 88. I was glad to be gone from there.. 
Just find out what book that they go by and you should be ok.....


----------

